# Gather Up- need heaps of Karma...again



## cmzaha (May 2, 2016)

Deja Vu again. City is talking about taking the market away from our new owner again. He is doing a great job and they just do not get it. They are looking at bring on a company that is a repeat of last time, this is a company that does not do night markets. They do not like crafters and charge a huge amount of money if they decide you qualify for their market. Look up Raw Inspirations markets. Now I know they will not come in and charge less than the rate now so that means they nightly fee will be $75 or $100 per their fee schedule, plus $15 per market for electricity. What crap. 

Fortunately this time many of the vendors are actually talking about protesting, which is about time some of them get some backbone. Who in H**L can afford $80-$115 per night. I feel so sorry for our new owner, he does everything they, the City, ask of him and they just keep him in limbo. Now every Friday the vultures from the other markets are roaming about. This is crap. 

Need lots of prayers and Karma! I already told the city I will not stay :cry:


----------



## IrishLass (May 2, 2016)

How utterly frustrating and irksome! I'll be keeping the situation in my prayers.


IrishLass


----------



## houseofwool (May 2, 2016)

I'm so sorry. It is really stupid to keep changing things.


----------



## MySoapyHeart (May 2, 2016)

I am sorry to hear that, Carolyn, how frustrating for you and the others!

Don`t the city realize that there are events like this that actually create life and happening in an area? Markets actually amps up the general environment and atmosphere in a city so much more, and make it so much more enjoyable when they have something that people can enjoy.  

Because this is something that people in general (vendors and visitors) can enjoy as a part of the diversity in  a place, and people will light up a city, or area if they have something they can attend in a positive way. 

If they keep treating you guys like that, upping up the rent of spaces etc, the city is shooting themselves in the foot big time, because then they will destroy the very _thing _that made this a succsess in the first place...

Wishing you all the best, hope they come to their sences. Soon.

Hugs : )


----------



## dibbles (May 2, 2016)

So sorry. For you, the other vendors and the poor guy who is running the market. If things are going well, why does the city feel the need to keep trying to change. It makes no sense to me. I hope this gets settled soon.


----------



## shunt2011 (May 2, 2016)

Sending good Karma your way.  What a mess that sounds like.  Hope things get worked out.


----------



## navigator9 (May 2, 2016)

MySoapyHeart said:


> Don`t the city realize that there are events like this that actually create life and happening in an area? Markets actually amps up the general environment and atmosphere in a city so much more, and make it so much more enjoyable when they have something that people can enjoy.
> 
> Because this is something that people in general (vendors and visitors) can enjoy as a part of the diversity in  a place, and people will light up a city, or area if they have something they can attend in a positive way.



Exactly! Hoping for the best for you and your market, Carolyn.


----------



## dixiedragon (May 2, 2016)

Maybe talk to the other vendors and the owner. Get some kind of petition and get people - vendors AND customers - to sign it.


----------



## TBandCW (May 2, 2016)

Yes, lots of voices complaining may do the trick!  We had a little drama with a market in our 2 horse town, one marketer was treated unfairly,  just went ahead and started another market that we will be doing.
Not just a big city problem!


----------



## cmzaha (May 2, 2016)

TBandCW said:


> Yes, lots of voices complaining may do the trick!  We had a little drama with a market in our 2 horse town, one marketer was treated unfairly,  just went ahead and started another market that we will be doing.
> Not just a big city problem!


Problem is this is the prize market to own withing 40 miles. It is now in its 24th or 25th year. I do other markets with the owner but they do not compare. 

There is a petition and the City is aware of the petition. This time I am hoping the vendors will step up to the plate and swamp the council meetings. Last time only a few of us long time vendors attended all council meetings, and sent emails. What is really sad, it is directly because of the City this young man is in debt, because of all their requirements. One major requirement is the toilet trailer he has to supply. He has to rent it from the former/originator of the market and this guy puts a gun in his back.


----------



## lenarenee (May 2, 2016)

Honestly  - it sounds like the city is trying to kill this market.  

Is there a way we can sign the petition?  Send letters?


----------



## cmzaha (May 2, 2016)

lenarenee said:


> Honestly  - it sounds like the city is trying to kill this market.
> 
> Is there a way we can sign the petition?  Send letters?


Can't get the petition to you, but you could send an email to the City as a customer. Will pm you whom I send to. Thankyou 

Funny part is, they do not want to kill their market but this should just about do it if they hire in Raw

ETA: sent you a pm


----------



## Rowan (May 2, 2016)

I'd send an email too, but it might not be convincing, with me living in England! Lots of prayers and good Karma being sent to you from me. I really hope they come to their senses. I wonder though, what backhanders they'll be getting from Raw? It's probably a bit cynical of me, so I'm sorry!  

However if everyone can make enough of a big fuss, the City won't win. If the market is so popular and vendors will back out because of the cost, would it be worth getting the papers and journalists involved? If it's been going that long, the general public would be really angry to hear it might end, especially due to greed. I really wish you the best of luck and keep everything crossed that it works out well for you.


----------



## cmzaha (May 2, 2016)

Rowan said:


> I'd send an email too, but it might not be convincing, with me living in England! Lots of prayers and good Karma being sent to you from me. I really hope they come to their senses. I wonder though, what backhanders they'll be getting from Raw? It's probably a bit cynical of me, so I'm sorry!
> 
> However if everyone can make enough of a big fuss, the City won't win. If the market is so popular and vendors will back out because of the cost, would it be worth getting the papers and journalists involved? If it's been going that long, the general public would be really angry to hear it might end, especially due to greed. I really wish you the best of luck and keep everything crossed that it works out well for you.


LOL, probably not!!


----------



## TBandCW (May 3, 2016)

Wow!  Almost mob-like mentality there.  I grew up in the valley and the DWP is the most corrupt power company, when I was handling my moms estate we had to deal with a $6,000 power bill amt they pulled out of the air when they switched over to a new computer system and they had no idea what to charge.  Thankfully it all ended ok. :evil:


----------



## TBandCW (May 11, 2016)

I guarantee you that someone in the city has a friend that wants to take over the market.  :evil:  Politics :evil:


----------



## cmzaha (May 17, 2016)

Council meeting tonight. Please good thoughts everyone. I am really afraid this time I will be losing my main market :-(. Unless citizens turn out tonight and complain about the upcoming change


----------



## dibbles (May 17, 2016)

Thinking lots of good thoughts Carolyn. I hope it goes the way you want it to.


----------



## lenarenee (May 17, 2016)

You got it....lots of good thoughts!


----------



## lsg (May 17, 2016)

It is a shame that the city can't see what is going on.  Hope things work out.


----------



## cmzaha (May 17, 2016)

Thankyou all. I have certainly said my share of prayers and sent enough emails.


----------



## Susie (May 17, 2016)

Prayers going up!


----------



## Steve85569 (May 17, 2016)

Susie said:


> Prayers going up!


+1!
Prayers from here too.


----------

